# SA hots ....



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

ok chaps , i have been clearing out my pics on my pc and realised i have a few that might be interesting to everyone . I warn that there are several so if you get bored , just say the words and i will lay off for a bit ! these are a combination of pics i have taken when herping in sa and of specimans i have seen in several collections . Some are common and others not so common hence i figured i would share them .
thelotornis capensis
























SA garter snakes (elapsoidae)
sundevals








long tails








Aspidelaps scutatus and lubricus


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

pics cont...

























forest (east african) N.melanoleuca








and a silouette pic of the same snake









east african gaboon








west african
























and a shed fang


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

last for now ....
kenyan vipers 


























i have a few issues with regards to hots and in perticular what can and cant be shown on forums as it either upsets some or isn't viewed as apropriate practise eventhough these pics could be used for educational purposes . Anycase , hope you guys like these pics and if you wanna see more , i have loads !


----------



## R.E.P.07 (May 20, 2007)

*............*

Lovin the snakes.​


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

some great snakes mate, keep them coming in!


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

cool . no probs . I have some pics of my first puffie i caught last year and some others that i will post up when i get in later tonight . I will have to filter out the handling shots and certain feeding ***** thought , which is a pity as most were for medicinal purposes like dosing wc specimans for worms etc .


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

kool pics


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

ok , the habitat that i found my first puff adder in was recently burned (a common practise in africa to keep the population of ticks etc down) . The burn happened about 3 months prior so the grass had already began growing back ) . The area is known as Hillcrest and is in Kwazulu Natal on the east coast of SA . some pics of him and where he was found ...








































and the choice of footwear ...










this is in no way a recomendation nor a god idea but quite often more than not , herping trips are spur of the moment and like this was , i had no other shoes with me when we came across this ideal spot to look for snakes . In fact , we were not in search of snakes , more food items for difficult feeders .


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

The next snake species is a bit of a weird one for me cos as kids , it was often a starter hot as its bite was painful but not considered lethal (although i have been told it has been responsible for 1 death so far) . The common or rhombic night adder . As kids , we searched our entire area (within foot range cos we didnt have a car or ought like that) and never came across any . My bro and i wanted one a lot so decied to catch as many snakes as we could and take them to the snake park to swop them for our first night adder . The deal was done and we got a large female. Made up we were eventhough we had to travel on the bus there and back with first a bag full of snakes and then our first hot ) . That weekend , we went to a place called bellair and murphys law , the only 3 snakes we found were night adders . Now we had 4 ! its always the way things go , never seen 1 in all our years and we end up with 4 in the same week . This speciman was found crossing the lawn so they are indeed very common in areas where they occur .
Causus rhombeatus ...
























and a collective shot of some in a collection ..


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

cool pics love the green mamba


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice pics keep em coming please


----------



## Dazzer (Jul 18, 2007)

defo good pics: victory:, keep on adding


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Dassie,
Great pictures, please keep them coming, and why do you feel the need to "filter out" the handling pictures?, we want to see them too.
By the way, those Kenyan Vipers look like Atheris ceratophera to me.
All the best
Brian.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks for the kind words chaps . I remain reluctant to add handling pics cos they dont necessarliy conform to conventional methods etc as one must bear in mind the location of these snakes and those that work with them are all in africa and education is still to make headway through some of these far out places . free handling of snakes is a comon practise as are bites but if you wanna pick up a gaboon without any aids , chances are , you are gonna miss a digit here and there . So to avoid upsetting anyone , i will try and focus on the pics i feel are more comercially acceptable and focus on the snakes , not the handlers ! I will put some more on when time permits . Thanks again , glad you apreciate the diversity of snakes there like i do !


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*pics*

Awesome pics there dude, keep em` coming & that also includes the handling ones, if at least only to point out how it should NOT be done to anyone thinking of learning about hots etc.:crazy:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah i say put them up, its always good to see how to and how not to go about handli9n sum snkes


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Dirtydozen said:


> yeah i say put them up, its always good to see how to and how not to go about handli9n sum snkes


You may be missing what he means here.

I'd have a stab at saying he is on about free handling hots. As in hands on no tools or protection. Generally it's not something that people like to post because, like he says, it tends to upset a fair few people.

Basically what he is saying is they are pictures of how not to handle a hot.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

LEKKE Aspidelaps species! they are 2 of my favourite snakes ever, good to see em.


----------

